# No fuel allowance if he's on Jobseekers Benefit?



## Deb___ (11 Sep 2009)

Like many others we're struggling this winter - DH was laid off and is getting JB and my business is gone after 12 years (I've reluctantly de-registered). I was looking up the Fuel Allowance information on welfare.ie but J Benefit is not on the list of eligibility - though Jobseekers Assistance is. Why is this? We have no income other than JB - does anyone know if there are any exceptions to this rule? Our gas has been cut off - we just couldn't pay all our bills. So we
need to keep the fire going but I honestly don't think we can afford the coal.


----------



## suemoo1 (11 Sep 2009)

im not sure what the entitlements are under the jb and ja allowances, but i would go down to your local social welfare office immediately and plead your case - see what they say


----------



## GreenQueen (11 Sep 2009)

First off I'd apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance to assist with a bill in the short term if you're desperate.

Secondly talk to your Community Welfare Officer to see if you would be in a better position financially if you yourself applied for Jobseekers Allowance with your dh as a qualified adult on your Allowance.


----------



## Welfarite (11 Sep 2009)

The FA is only payable with long-term (over 15 months) schemes and for 20 weeks of the year.It is not payable with JB as this benefit exhausts after 12 months. It is only payable with JA after 15 months on JA. 

Have you claimed JA in your own right? Or are you paid as a Qualified Adult on your hubby's claim? The CWO, as GreenQueen says, might be able to help with an emergency payment to get gas back on.


----------



## Deb___ (13 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the replies folks. I really appreciate it. 

Welfarite, I'm an adult dependant on his JB payment. I've paid class S PRSI so it was better that way. Having said that we should consider applying for JA instead. His 'stamps' are probably running out anyway. 

I hadn't realised you had to be unemployed for 15 months to get the Fuel All. It makes sense to me now that JB isn't included. Thanks. 

We'll try our CWO again but she is most unhelpful and told us before that we'd get no supplementary allowance - house is up for sale so we can't claim the mortgage interest payment. 

I never thought I'd be poor but,let's face it, I am. All in the space of a few months. I'm hoping to re-train and start a small business again soon. 

Thanks again


----------



## gipimann (14 Sep 2009)

The fact that you were turned down for Mortgage Interest Supplement doesn't prevent you from applying for a once-off payment towards your gas bill.


----------

